# Es ist wahr! Paris und Todd Phillips sind ein Paar



## Stefan102 (5 Juli 2011)

Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com​
Und es ist tatsächlich wahr. Vor Kurzem erst berichteten wir über die Gerüchte, dass Paris Hilton (30) sich kurz nach der Trennung von Cy Waits (35) schon wieder neu verliebt haben soll. Und der Neue passt so gar nicht in ihr Beuteschema. Hangover-Regisseur Todd Phillips (40) soll der Glückliche sein und reiht sich damit in die lange Liste von Paris' Partnern ein.

Der Karrieremann und Paris wurden nach einer durchfeierten Nacht wild knutschend in einem Club gesichtet und da dachten sich die beiden wohl, jetzt können wir es gleich richtig offiziell machen. Und so sah man die Turteltäubchen kurz daraufhin auch auf dem Balkon eines Hotels in inniger Umarmung. Und das schon circa zwei Wochen nach der Trennung. Es ist bekannt, dass Todd und Paris schon länger Freunde sind, und nun soll es so schnell gefunkt haben? Ob Todd vielleicht der Grund für die Trennung von ihrem Ex-Freund war? Darüber lässt sich nur spekulieren, die neue Beziehung allerdings ist nun offiziell. Hoffentlich klappt es mit diesem Mann besser. 

(Quelle: promiflash.de)


----------



## BlueLynne (5 Juli 2011)

wie lange ? ? !


----------



## Sachse (5 Juli 2011)

spätetens wenn Paris vom Heiraten anfängt zu erzählen ist zwei Monate später Feierabend, war jedenfalls bei den letzten 3 Kerlen so.

Wer will auch mit Paris den Rest seines Lebens verbringen? :crazy:


----------



## Max100 (5 Juli 2011)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> wie lange ? ? !



Hättest du nicht, wäre das meine Frage gewesen:thumbup:


----------



## steven91 (5 Juli 2011)

schl***e


----------



## Franky70 (5 Juli 2011)

Ein Regisseur!!! 

Prima, dann wird das nächste Sex-Tape ja richtig professionell...


----------



## Punisher (9 Sep. 2011)

Sind die beiden noch zusammen?


----------

